# He acts like he's vomiting



## stargazerLily (Apr 10, 2008)

I went down to feed my rabbits this evening and Orion acted normal at first, but once he started eating he acted like he was vomiting. I know rabbits don't vomit, so I am rushing him in to the vet. I'm worried. He's my little buddy. I don't know what this could be.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 10, 2008)

ray:


----------



## Nelson_is_mine (Apr 10, 2008)

I SAW A RABBIT DO THAT FOR THE FIST TIME TODAY! I was going on here to ask about it. I went to check on the sick babies (which I am going to take, by the way. Tomorrow.) and the bigger one did that. At first I thought it was coughing, but then it turned more violent. No sound or projectiles though.

P.S. Rabbits _can_ vomit, it's just really rare.

WISHING YOU ALL THE LUCK IN THE WORLD! Hope your baby is okay.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 10, 2008)

I hope he's okray:. Was it like a choking sound at all? I've had buns do that and it's scary.


----------



## stargazerLily (Apr 10, 2008)

Back from the vet. You are right, rabbits can vomit, but it is really rare. Orion has lost weight (he normally weighs 3.2 - 3.5 and weighed 2.4 tonight). He was lethargic, had what looked like brown pus (it really looked like chewed up pellets) coming from both his nostrils, and was really hunched over. The noise he was making sounded like he was either trying to vomit (very violently mind you) or he was choking. He stopped on the way to the vet, but sneezed a few times. Vet said his lungs were clear, heart sounded good, color was a little off, and his mouth was dry. He is a little dehydrated. Has a bit of a head tilt, and the ear on the side he's tilting had what looked like a pus plug in it, so he has a bit of an ear infection. Belly wasn't hard, kidneys felt a little small. We gave him fortified fluids SQ, an injection of reglan, an injection of baytril, and an injection of flo, and I have an injection of baytril to give him tomorrow night. The vet told me to keep him away from the other rabbits for a couple days, and keep an eye on the other rabbits. And hay and water only for the next 24 hours. He is staying the night in my bedroom on a heating pad set to low (with area to get away from it if he gets too warm), a litter box to get a fecal sample, hay and water. If he is still acting off, I will take him to work with me so he can get more fluids if needed and stay in the exotic ICU. Please keep him in your thoughts.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 10, 2008)

Poor baby. Monitor how much he drinks through the night. I'm curious, why did he give Reglan:?.

I'll be thinking of you guys.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 10, 2008)

Poor little guy. I wonder if the pus inhis ear was draining into his throat? Maybe that's why he trying to vomit.

I have to wonder about the Reglan too, I guess the vet wanted to prevent stasis? But Orion's still eating, isn't he?

At least you have a job where you can take him with you to work. Small blessings.

ray:


----------



## ChandieLee (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh, wow. I really hope he's okay. I'm also kind of wondering about the Reglan as well. I know that is a medication doctors will prescribe people for a lack of appetite and heartburn...
My thoughts are with him.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 11, 2008)

*ChandieLee wrote: *


> Oh, wow. I really hope he's okay. I'm also kind of wondering about the Reglan as well. I know that is a medication doctors will prescribe people for a lack of appetite and heartburn...




Chandie, actually Reglan is a gut mobility drug and Randy dislikes them for many reasons. Also, scares me as Angel got one the night she was not doing well, so I still question those drugs...

I just don't see why it was needed here at all. Especially ifhe iseating, as Orion is. Even if the bun isn't, Randy is against them, they're dangerous:?.

How isOrion doing thus far?


----------



## Gabby (Apr 11, 2008)

my thought is the vet may have given reglan to help with nauseousness, some do.


----------



## stargazerLily (Apr 11, 2008)

Orion was eating, but his appetite was really off, and his belly felt like there was a slurry in it and the vet was worried about stasis. This morning he is a lot more alert than he was last night, but I have yet to find urine in his box, or even poop in his box. There are two little poops outside the box, but they are very very small in comparison. I know he drank water a few times during the night as I saw him drinking out of the bowl and he was munching on his hay a little, but it doesn't look like hay consumption or water consumption was a lot. I can see that he has some of his SQ fluids left that he hasn't absorbed.

ETA: I did find where he urinated twice, and pooped a little, but the poop pellets are only as big around as the tip of a pen.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Flashy (Apr 11, 2008)

I really, really hope things improve for him, and you.

Keep us updated.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 11, 2008)

Poor baby! I hope he is feeling better!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh, poor Orion! Get better soon, little boy! He sounds so miserable


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 11, 2008)

ray:

poor baby. it must be terrible to feel like you need to vomit and not really be able to.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 11, 2008)

Hows he doing?


----------



## stargazerLily (Apr 11, 2008)

I think he's feeling better this afternoon. When I came home from work he was standing on his hind legs begging for attention (typical Orion greeting). Most of his water was gone, and he had done some cage redecorating. He got another shot of baytril. He is eating his hay fairly well this evening, and I'm going to let him out of the "hospital suite" to stretch his legs. Thank you for all your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 11, 2008)

That's great news! I hope hes past the worst of it.


----------



## Haley (Apr 11, 2008)

When I saw your title my first thought was that he cant breathe through his nose. When Max had a severe tooth root abscess that affected his breathing he used to make his choking/yaking noise when he ate. Its something to do with the fact that they are sort of breathing through their mouth and eating at the same time. Its very scary.

Im glad you got him on some meds. I'll be praying for your boy. Keep us posted

Haley

PS. Those nose bulbs for babies work well for sucking snot out of bunnies noses as well.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 11, 2008)

Aww, poor Orion! I reallyhope he gets better soon! I'm glad you got him to the vet fast... 

:hug:

Jen xx


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 11, 2008)

So glad to hear he's doing better! Keep it up Orion.


----------



## bunnymommy76 (Apr 12, 2008)

wow!! Glad he's feeling better.

Something similar happened to my little guy about a year ago. He goes absolutly nuts when he see's his pellets every evening, he eats them like he has never been fed before. This one evening he gobbled them down so fast that he was choking on them. The same thing happened to him he was acting like he was trying to get something up and had mashed pellets coming out of his nostrils, along with a lot of clear phlem. It was really scary!! We just gently kept massaging his throat to get the pellet to move through,we felt the pellet poking his throat. Scared the heck out of his mommy, ever since Isoak his pellets in water, just long enough for them to absorb some of the water, they are easier for him to eat and mommy isn't a nervous wreck everytime he eats his pellets now!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 12, 2008)

I honestly don't want to be a wet blanket, but the first thing I thought upon reading this was my first bun. He had heart failure and would do the "choking" sound alot:?. It was quite scary, but to find out what was causing it helped me. Idon't think that is what's happening here, just wanted to mention it. If it keeps up, get an xray for him.

So happy he's doing better!


----------

